# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: قرار دادن لینک روی دکمه button

## Beginner Programmer

سلام و درود
میخوام چند تا دکمه button رو صفحه قرار بدم که هر کدوم به صفحه مورد نظر من منتقل بشه.
باید چیکار کنم؟
خودم این کد رو نوشتم جواب نداد.
در ضمن میخوام از html5 استفاده کنم.



```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
    <title></title>
</head>
<body>
    <button><a href="index.htm">contact me</a></button>
</body>
</html>
```

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

درود
به صورتهای زیر میتونید لینک بدید :


```
<form action="http://mehbod.ir/" method="get">
<button>Visit Website</button>
</form>
```

و


```
<button type="button" onclick="location.href='http://www.mehbod.ir/'">Click Me!</button>
```

موفق باشید

----------


## samsamkhan

*سلام به تمامی دوستان
این کد* *html5** نیست، ولی کاملاً درسته.
از تمامی کاربران فعال سایت تشکر میکنم، همپنین مدیر محترم
**I Love You 
**----------------------------------------------------------------------
حالا یه چیزی رو به تمامی کاربران میخوام بگم که : دوستان از* *html5** استفاده نکنید. دلیل زیاد داره و مهمتر از همه اینکه، تمامی مرورگر ها رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه، ولی* *css3** رو تقریباً خوب درست کردند، ولی با* *جی کوری** هم مشکل داره. تمامی این مشکلا ت رو باید تک، تک درست کنی، که اونم بر میگرده به* *html4**. یعنی اومدند ابرو شو درست کنند، زدن چشش هم کور کردن.
اگر کسی مشکلی در زمینه* *php** داره بنده در خدمتم.
از مدیر محترم عذر خواهی میکنم. بنده آموزشگر برنامه نویسی تحت* *php** هستم.
امری، فرمایشی، در خدمتم
ایمیل یاهو :* *kappitann کاپیتان**
یاعلی... بدرود...
*

----------


## marasiali

با این موضوع کاملا مخالفم الآن تعداد زیادی از مرورگر ها از html5 پشتیبانی میکنن. علاوه بر اون تگ های مفهومی html5 تاثیر خیلی خوبی رو seo سایت میذاره. قابلیت های فرم اینپوت هم که توش فوق العادس.
راه درست اینه که اصل سایت با html5 پیاده سازی شه ولی راه های جایگزین توش جاسازی بشه که در صورتی که مرورگر از html5 پشتیبانی نمیکرد لااقل محتوا به خوبی نمایش داده شه ظاهر هم تو اونجا که ممکنه.
البته لازم نیست عین html5 رو برای مرورگرهای قدیمی شبیه سازی کنیم. ما فقط ملزم به ارائه صحیح اطلاعات به کاربریم. هر کی هر قدر پول بده همون قدر آش میخوره پس برای مرورگر قدیمی امکانات خیلی حرفه ای نباید پیاده سازی شه چون اتفاقا سنگین میشه سایت و مرورگرهای قدیمی هم اصلا نمیکشن که اجراش کنن.

----------

